# Strainer



## Barren Realms 007 (May 15, 2010)

Here is a tip. Do you need a strainer or small basket with holes. If you see a pool pump being replaced look inside the pump and you will find a quart size to 1/2 gal size strainer that works good.


----------



## shyknee (May 16, 2010)

i like using my yogurt containers i drill holes in the bottom ,they stack up nice and neat they are disposable and i have an endless supply as my wife keeps eating yogurt


----------



## 4metals (May 16, 2010)

I discovered these little gems a few weeks ago; US Plastics sells a strainer that fits over a 5 gallon bucket, mesh sizes 600, 400, 200, and 100 micron stock # 10876. They cost $4.18 each and they last. They also make them for 55 gallon drums. http://www.usplastic.com.


----------



## kalay (May 16, 2010)

I get almost the same strainers at the dollar store for $1 and use commercial coffee filters that came from ebay,they were somewhere around $20 for like 10,000.All of this fits perfectly over any 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 16, 2010)

4metals said:


> I discovered these little gems a few weeks ago; US Plastics sells a strainer that fits over a 5 gallon bucket, mesh sizes 600, 400, 200, and 100 micron stock # 10876. They cost $4.18 each and they last. They also make them for 55 gallon drums. http://www.usplastic.com.



Something similar to these were being sold on eba last year if I remember right.


----------



## 4metals (May 16, 2010)

I didn't think $4.18 a piece was so steep, apparently there are some well equipped dollar stores out there. I do know the ones I've seen are from US Plastics and they hold up very well, large coffee filters go nice with these as well.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 16, 2010)

I would consider it a fair price. And especially if durability is there for the long haul. How well do they wash off.


----------



## 4metals (May 16, 2010)

The mesh is pretty durable, plus it is usually covered by a filter material, either coffee filters or roll off filter paper sold in rolls. The application I saw it most useful for was after cementing a full 55 gallon drum of waste acid, this guy lifts the drum and siphons it into an open topped drum beneath it passing the liquid through this screen covered with filter material. The screen catches any values which were cemented and were accidentally sucked off the bottom or didn't settle because they didn't wait long enough to siphon the liquid.

These guys remove the values and have the waste acid carted off, usually for between 4 and 6 dollars per gallon. Being in business, the occasional visits by the EPA necessitates documentation of proper handling of the waste acids. Usually these guys pay substantially less for acid than the backyard refiner so they have to pay it on the other end, waste hauling.


----------



## aflacglobal (May 16, 2010)

You can get strainers from your local Sherwin Williams or paint store like these. I've used them for years in Commercial coatings applications and use them in my ap process.

http://www.thecarycompany.com/containers/ez-strainers.html


----------



## qst42know (May 16, 2010)

Many times more expensive from Cary corp.


----------



## aflacglobal (May 16, 2010)

You can get the same ones at Sherwin williams for about $2.00 for the 5 gallon size and about $7.50 for the 55 gallon which they will more than likely have to order unless it's a commercial store. I just posted the link to give a general overview for those who didn't know what i was talking about. They do think highly of them at Cary Corp, don't they ?


----------

